# Painting crown molding



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

In my opinion, the jaggedness of the line was probably CAUSED by taping...not by a poor taping job. Get yourself a good quality brush. A Purdy 2-1/2" angled sash brush from the Depot will do. You should be able to cut a pretty straight line by putting a little paint on the brush, then let the bristles ride in the crease created by the edge of the moulding and the wall/ceiling. Go slowly and let the crwase guide the brush. It's hard to explain in type, but long story short, tape doesn't seal to a textured surface. It leaves gaps, so the paint will seep past the gaps and create a jagged line. When you get the hang of cutting in with just a brush, you will get a much nicer line. I would suggest practicing on something before slathering black paint on your walls.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

greeniemom said:


> Help! I've painted my crown molding black. The crown molding was previously white with white caulking. I obviously did not tape off as well as I thought. I have "jagged" edges and it looks sloppy. It has been suggested to me that I find black caulking to "straighten" out my line. I realize that I may have to hand this off to the professionals..but still would like some input Thanks!


Also:
Using a 'black caulking' would not be a good solution. The fact is that there is a 99% likelyhood that the black caulking would dry/cure to a shade of black and 'sheen' that does not match the 'black' of your painted crown molding.....


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!

Sorry your project didn't come out well

I must say I agree with all of the above posts

Tape is probably the most over- and mis- used tool by DIY painters
It does not allow part-time painters professional results
Regardless of what the TV shows (they have professionals come in during the breaks) and magazine articles (I swear sometimes they are just making stuff up) say

As you have found, taping actually can create bad lines

The best way is a 2 1/2" quality brush and a steady hand

I'm not sure who suggested the black caulk, but stop listening to them 
That's a horrible idea

You could caulk with a paintable caulk and repaint using send_it_all's suggestions


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

painting with steady hand and brush... Wow... that is a lot of work.... I got similar problem with my hardwood stairs and painting the stringer, I misktakely put white primer on the stringer then paint them with brown paint... after removing the tape... discovered tiny white line on various spots of my hardly built hardwood stairs... not only it looks bad... the worst... I was mistakely accused of not building the hardwood stairs properly... or cutting the wood badly... all those tiny white lines are just primer paint... but it does looks a bit like wood got damaged.... I am so shame of the this not even willing to post picture of the stairs until got this fix.... I found a compromise solution though... filling wood filler along the edge and seems looks nice...


----------



## kgsparks02 (Feb 26, 2008)

*black crown molding*



greeniemom said:


> Help! I've painted my crown molding black. The crown molding was previously white with white caulking. I obviously did not tape off as well as I thought. I have "jagged" edges and it looks sloppy. It has been suggested to me that I find black caulking to "straighten" out my line. I realize that I may have to hand this off to the professionals..but still would like some input Thanks!


Besides the jagged edges from the paint, what do you think about the black crown molding. I have been wanting to do the same thing but I haven't found any pictures of black crown molding to compare with. I'm curious to get your opinion because I think it's a great idea!


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

This is a technique that I have used for years and it has always worked well for me...However if your wall is heavily textured then there is going to be a problems. I have found "with no punt intended" it's not the tool but the person who operates them.

I am a professional painter I believe I might have given you some advice but just like any thing else there is a technique to it. either you didn't press the tape good enough befor applying the caulk or you didn't check to see that the tape and caulking were sealed well to each other and for that I am sorry to hear. Do you have some touch up paint for the walls?


----------

